

 Python Arduino Serial Port Text Communication (Send:PDE; Receive:PySerial) - tstavish
http://blog.stavi.sh/python-arduino-serial-port-text-communication

======
samratjp
This is more exhaustive of Arduino + python:
<http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Interfacing/Python>

------
signa11
PySerial (and it's close cousin PyParallel) are pretty cool. couple of months
ago, i wrote a trivial program to interface HD44780 board using PyParallel.
available here: [ <http://github.com/anupamk/hd44780.git> ]

------
hoop
You can do some pretty cool things with PySerial. For example, we wrote a
module to implement the USB I/O 24's (an IO board) API in Python which uses
PySerial. There is also a RelayBoard module which sits on top of that one. We
wrote this while working on an automation (namely opening doors) project in
our lab (NLON Labs). The aforementioned module can be found here:
<http://code.google.com/p/python-usbio24/>

------
hartror
Awww posterous is breaking for me:

    
    
        Uh oh, we had an error.
    

Something to do with the DoS attack they were under?

------
phreeza
python + arduino = crazy upvotes

